# BBQ Hamburgers



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

No duck sauce?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> No duck sauce?


Lol, no just a spicy sauce…every one in a while you need a good hamburger or two!🙄😋💕


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Curious is he using gas or charcoal in the grill? I like my Weber and decided to try "LUMP" charcoal. What a waste of energy. Has he tried that yet? Results?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe it is me, that looks fantastic, but I would be getting out the knife and fork to make bite size pieces. 

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> Curious is he using gas or charcoal in the grill? I like my Weber and decided to try "LUMP" charcoal. What a waste of energy. Has he tried that yet? Results?


Gas bbq. Haven’t used charcoal in many many moons. This is the first time that he grilled them on the hot pancake grill. They were delicious, and the cheese that fell off the sides of
the burger was able to be scooped up with the burger instead of falling down through the grates. 👍😋


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Maybe it is me, that looks fantastic, but I would be getting out the knife and fork to make bite size pieces.
> 
> Bud


Bud, it’s all in the technique…first you pick up the burger firmly with two hands, then you take little bites into the corners, then you go in for the kill- into the center…it’s not for the faint
of heart, only the brave need apply.😃😋😃


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Maybe it is me, that looks fantastic, but I would be getting out the knife and fork to make bite size pieces.
> 
> Bud


Have you seen the Wooley Burger? If not search this forum for it. I think there are a couple threads about it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Bud, it’s all in the technique…first you pick up the burger firmly with two hands, then you take little bites into the corners, then you go in for the kill- into the center…it’s not for the faint
> of heart, only the brave need apply.😃😋😃


Exactly, that's the way a Wooley burger is eaten and the brave heart thing applies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Exactly, that's the way a Wooley burger is eaten and the brave heart thing applies.


👍👍👍


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Have you seen the Wooley Burger? If not search this forum for it. I think there are a couple threads about it.


Post a pic of it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Bud, it’s all in the technique…first you pick up the burger firmly with two hands, then you take little bites into the corners, then you go in for the kill- into the center…it’s not for the faint
> of heart, only the brave need apply.😃😋😃


video request


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Post a pic of it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another Wooley burger that I had to use Roma tomatoes on also used Green Leaf lettuce on this one, butterhead lettuce on the other.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I am going to cry here, MY STARS, that double hamburger is unreal delicious looking, and the fried potatoes (Bad drool here).

I must be living under a rock. Some way I am missing a lot of the posts in the cooking forum. I just went back and started through all the threads. There are unbelievably fantastic foods here. If I bring up an old thread, oh well. lol 

As much as I love food, I am still eating kinda low carb/calorie. I do go off the wagon often but hey, it is working for me, I am 25 pounds down now, just 42 more pounds to go to hit 180.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

I’ll never understand how folks can put and enjoy fake cheese on burgers. Is there a “no cheese on burgers” support group anywhere?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Jim, Low carb as a foundation along with just eating less has got me down about 130, currently about 210 for a low. I could easily take off more but force myself to eat to keep all of my meds happy. Some of the meds are dealing with pain from carpal tunnel and ulnar nerve issues and just had surgery on left arm so one down. How long before the next I do not know, but looking forward to less pain and less meds.
I also agree this forum drives me crazy. I may not be able to eat as much but my mind can taste these dishes right from the pictures.
Pick a few frequent posters and follow them to get more notices. TK and Wooley for starters.

Bud


----------

